# luther's bondage of the will



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2006)

I have the older translation of the bondage of the will, and I see that J.I. Packard has a intro in the newer version what is the difference between the two? Should I get the newer version?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 3, 2006)

From the "Translator's Note"


> "What is the good of giving ... a stiff and strict rendering, when the reader can make nothing of it?" asked Luther. He was speaking specifically of translating the Bible, but the principle applies equally to all translation work. This edition of Luther's own _magnum opus, De Servo Arbitrio_ (literally, _On the Enslaved Will_) was originally to have been a revision of Henry Cole's translation of 1823, reprinted in a slightly revised form by Henry Atherton in 1931. It became evident, however, that the tortuous, 'stiff and strict' style of this translation so obscured the meaning and force of the original that it was better to attempt a completely new translation, which might more adequately convey to modern readers the impetuous flow and dialectical strength of Luther's powerful Latin. Such a translation we have accordingly sought to produce.


J.I. Packer
O.R. Johnston


----------



## New wine skin (Apr 3, 2006)

If your going to re-invent the proverbial cheeseburger it better be good!


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2006)

The copy that I have is a hard read (Henry Cole). where can I get a good deal on Luthers Works? I can't afford the $30 for each volume.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 3, 2006)

I dunno about the "Works"

You can get a used copy of the Packer paperback for 10 bucks on Amazon (plus shipping)


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Bruce


----------



## youthevang (Apr 3, 2006)

Or you can get it new for $12.99 from CBD.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 3, 2006)

Packer's essay alone is worth the price of the book several times over.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Shahan_
> I have the older translation of the bondage of the will, and I see that J.I. Packard has a intro in the newer version what is the difference between the two? Should I get the newer version?



i have read the newer one with the intro from packer and i think that the intro alone is well worth the price of the book. when i ordered mine a while back the only version that came with packers intro was paperback...

[Edited on 4-4-2006 by fivepointcalvinist]


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Packer's essay alone is worth the price of the book several times over.



The same is often said of his introductory essay in Owen's "The Death of Death"


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Packer's essay alone is worth the price of the book several times over.


----------



## srhoades (Apr 4, 2006)

It still suprises me that Packer, who is so sound in his theology, was a hard supporter of the ECT document. Although he did later recant.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> It still suprises me that Packer, who is so sound in his theology, was a hard supporter of the ECT document. Although he did later recant.



Recanted? Really? I know that he has defended ECT as recently an article he published in March 2005 called "Evangelicals & Catholics -- A State of Play" (he refers to a "project called Evangelicals and Catholics Together (ECT), a pie in which I am privileged to have a finger.")

If he can recanted since, that would be good news. Can you point me to any references on this?


----------



## srhoades (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by srhoades_
> ...



I apologize, after searching I have been found to be in error. I thought I had read somewhere that he recanted. I therefore recant on my statement that Packer recanted.

[Edited on 4-11-2006 by srhoades]


----------

